# My sulcata tortoises don't want to mate?



## Mohamed anwar (May 20, 2016)

I have a couple of sulcata tortoises one male and one female i am sure .they are 17 inches in length and about 15 kg in weight they live in a big enclosure and the weather is good for them it ranges between 34-42C .they eat every day healthy food but they don't want to mate at all is their a problem?!!! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sara G. (May 20, 2016)

They might not have reached sexual maturity yet.


----------



## JoesMum (May 20, 2016)

Are you sure of their gender? Post a picture of their plastron and tail if you want us to double check


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2016)

Separate them for a month or so. When you reintroduce them the male should take more of an interest.


----------



## Mohamed anwar (May 20, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Are you sure of their gender? Post a picture of their plastron and tail if you want us to double check


Yes i am sure they are


----------



## Mohamed anwar (May 20, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Separate them for a month or so. When you reintroduce them the male should take more of an interest.


I have done this 2 months ago and nothing happened till now


----------



## Mohamed anwar (May 20, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> They might not have reached sexual maturity yet.


17 inches !!


----------



## jay surfs (May 20, 2016)

that'll do the trick, works every time.


----------



## wellington (May 20, 2016)

If you only have one of each, be sure you do not house them together all the time or your male, when he does take interest in the female, will buy her to illness or death


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2016)

Mohamed anwar said:


> I have a couple of sulcata tortoises one male and one female i am sure .they are 17 inches in length and about 15 kg in weight they live in a big enclosure and the weather is good for them it ranges between 34-42C .they eat every day healthy food but they don't want to mate at all is their a problem?!!!
> Thanks in advance



Maybe they are not into each other like that.....just because you put a male and a female together does not mean they like each other like "that"....also, what makes you so certain that they are indeed a male and a female? Just curious?


----------

